# install oracle developer 2000 in mac



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

i have purchased a mac computer .now i want to install oracle form & report 6i in mac computer. please advise me how to install .i will be greatfull if u tell me step by step wise.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I suggest going here and looking at the online help.


----------

